# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Օրգանիզմս ինձ կասի՞, թե ինչ է պետք ուտել

## Վազգեն

> Չէ՛, չես հասկանում: Ես էդպես չեմ որոշել: Ուղղակի օրգանիզմս է էդպես պահանջում: Աղցաններ էլ եմ ուտում, ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ, բայց ամեն օր նարնջի ու բանանի կարիք զգում եմ


Լավ է, որ այս տողերը գրեցիր, քանի որ ինձ մոտ վաղուց է այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացել: Ինչքանո՞վ կարելի է վստահել սեփական օրգանիզմին որոշելու համար, թե ինչ ուտել, որպեսզի օրգանիզմը ստանա իրեն անհրաշեժտ բոլոր վիտամինները, միներալները և այլն: Եթե սիրտս մի բան է ուզում որ ուտեմ, դա նշանակո՞ւմ է, որ օրգանիզմս դրա պահանջն ունի: 

Բյուրակն, ի՞նչ գիտես, որ օրգանիզմդ է պահանջում, որ նարինջ ու բանան ուտես:

Ես լսել եմ, որ հղի կանայք այդ հարցում կողմնորոշվում են բնազդով… Մեկը պատմում էր, որ մի հղի կնոջ օրգանիզմը կավ էր պահանջում ու այդ կինը սկսել էր պատի գաջը ուտել: :LOL:   Ու այդ ամենը  բնազդաբար էր արել, ասել էր՝ սիրտս գաջ ուզեց ուտել:
Հավատա՞մ:

----------


## Արշակ

Կարծում եմ, որ լիովին կարելի/պետք  է վստահել օրգանիզմի պահանջին, եթե օրգանիզմը մաքուր ու բնական վիճակում է գտնվում։ Այսինքն՝ նախ պետք է օրգանիզմը մաքրել բազմաթիվ կեղտերից ու ազատվել վատ սննդի կուտակումներից։ Չնայած ամեն դեպքում հիմնականում օրգանիզմը պահանջում է այն, ինչի կարիքն ունի, բայց սխալ ապրելակերպի արդյունքում օրգանիզմի պահանջներն ու բնազդները կարող են այլասերվել ու սխալ բաներ պահանջել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես լսել եմ, որ հղի կանայք այդ հարցում կողմնորոշվում են բնազդով… Մեկը պատմում էր, որ մի հղի կնոջ օրգանիզմը կավ էր պահանջում ու այդ կինը սկսել էր պատի գաջը ուտել:


Դա շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի. հղի կինը կալցիումի պակաս ունի:

Իրոք, օրգանիզմն ինքը շատ լավ գիտի, թե ինչ է ուզում, բայց դա միայն երիտասարդ տարիքում: Ինչքան ծերանում է օրգանիզմը, այնքան դժվարությամբ է կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչ է իրեն պետք: 
Իսկ բանանն ու նարինջը… այո՛, շատ բնական պահանջ է: Հիմա գարուն է, հիպովիտամինոզի շրջան: Օրգանիզմս վիտամիններ է ուզում: Իհարկե, մի առանձին կուրս ստացա վիտամինների, բայց դա էլ բավարար չէր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարծում, թե հաբերով ընդունված զտված վիտամինները որևէ մեկին կարող են օգուտ բերել։
> Կներեք օֆֆտոպի ու չհիմնավորված, ոչ մասնագիտական գրառման համար։


Ներված ես: Պատկերացրու, իրոք օգուտ բերում են: Հենց թեկուզ վերցնենք ռախիտը… եթե մինչև երկու տարեկան երեխաները ոչ արևոտ եղանակներին վիտամին D չստանան, ապա շատ-շատ, ահավոր մեծ է հավանականությունը (որոշ հեղինակներ պնդում են, որ բոլոր երեխաներն են հիվանդանում), որ երեխան ռախիտ կտանի: Հետո ելքը տարբեր է. կա՛մ երեխան լիովին կառողջանա, կա՛մ մնացորդային նշաններ կլինեն (օրինակ, աղջիկների նեղ կոնքը, որը ծննդաբերությունը դժվարացնում է կամ անհնար դարձնում, ինչի պատճառով ստիպված կեսարյանի են գնում): 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես եթե կարողանում ես ձմռանն ու գարնանը վիտամիններ ստանալ ոչ արհեստական ճանապարհով, շատ լավ է: Բայց մի բան հիշեք. մեր օրգանիզմը գարնանը վիտամիններ պահանջում է ճիշտ այնքան, որքան ամռանը: Իսկ դրանք օրգանիզմում չեն առաջանում (եթե չհաշվենք D-ն, որը արևի ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթների ազդեցությամբ մաշկում սինթեզվում է):

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես լսել եմ, որ հղի կանայք այդ հարցում կողմնորոշվում են բնազդով… Մեկը պատմում էր, որ մի հղի կնոջ օրգանիզմը կավ էր պահանջում ու այդ կինը սկսել էր պատի գաջը ուտել:  Ու այդ ամենը  բնազդաբար էր արել, ասել էր՝ սիրտս գաջ ուզեց ուտել:
> Հավատա՞մ:


Շատ երեխաներ կան, որ փոքր հասակում պատերնեն ուտում, ես օրինակ աղ էի ուտում:
Կարծում եմ որ սեփական ինտուիցիան ամենալավ բժիշկն է, սակայն  ապավինել միայն դրան կարելի է երբ դու առողջ ես, որովհետև կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք խիստ դիետա են պահանջվում. այս դեպքում հաստատ մեր ինտուիցիան չի համաձայնվի բժիշկների հետ:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ներված ես: Պատկերացրու, իրոք օգուտ բերում են: Հենց թեկուզ վերցնենք ռախիտը… եթե մինչև երկու տարեկան երեխաները ոչ արևոտ եղանակներին վիտամին D չստանան, ապա շատ-շատ, ահավոր մեծ է հավանականությունը (որոշ հեղինակներ պնդում են, որ բոլոր երեխաներն են հիվանդանում), որ երեխան ռախիտ կտանի:


Ես կարդացել եմ որ վիտամինների չարաշահումը կարող է բերել նրան որ մարդու օրգանիզմը ավելի վատ կսկսի սինթեզել վիտամինները կամ վերցնել դրանք ընդունած սնունդից  բնական ճանապարհով: Այսինքն եթե երեխաին վիտամին D ես սրսկում, թուլանում է նրա օրգանիզմի ունակությունը այդ նույն վիտամինը սինթեզել ՈՒՄ ճառագայթների ազդեցությամբ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ երեխաներ կան, որ փոքր հասակում պատերնեն ուտում


Ես էլ էի պատերն ուտում փոքր ժամանակ (ավելի կոնկրետ՝ լպստում  :Tongue:  )...  :Blush:  Ճիշտն ասած, հիմա էլ չէի հրաժարվի  :Rolleyes:   :Nyam:   :LOL:  Ուղղակի հիմա գիտակից մարդ եմ, հիգիենայի մասին էլ քիչ թե շատ գաղափար ունեմ, իսկ էկոլոգիապես մաքուր պատեր ճարելը... մի քիչ դժվար է, էլի...  :Sad:   :Blush:  



> Կարծում եմ որ սեփական ինտուիցիան ամենալավ բժիշկն է, սակայն  ապավինել միայն դրան կարելի է երբ դու առողջ ես, որովհետև կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք խիստ դիետա են պահանջվում. այս դեպքում հաստատ մեր ինտուիցիան չի համաձայնվի բժիշկների հետ:
> 
> Ես կարդացել եմ որ վիտամինների չարաշահումը կարող է բերել նրան որ մարդու օրգանիզմը ավելի վատ կսկսի սինթեզել վիտամինները կամ վերցնել դրանք ընդունած սնունդից  բնական ճանապարհով: Այսինքն եթե երեխաին վիտամին D ես սրսկում, թուլանում է նրա օրգանիզմի ունակությունը այդ նույն վիտամինը սինթեզել ՈՒՄ ճառագայթների ազդեցությամբ:


Համաձայն եմ։  :Wink:  Չնայած էդ մանրամասնություններին տեղյակ չեմ, բայց միանգամայն տրամաբանական են հնչում։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կարդացել եմ որ վիտամինների չարաշահումը կարող է բերել նրան որ մարդու օրգանիզմը ավելի վատ կսկսի սինթեզել վիտամինները կամ վերցնել դրանք ընդունած սնունդից բնական ճանապարհով: Այսինքն եթե երեխաին վիտամին D ես սրսկում, թուլանում է նրա օրգանիզմի ունակությունը այդ նույն վիտամինը սինթեզել ՈՒՄ ճառագայթների ազդեցությամբ:


Վիտամինների *չարաշահումը*… Բայց ոչ նորմալ օգտագործումը: Նախ, երեխաներին վիտամին D չեն սրսկում, բերանով են տալիս: Երկրորդ, դե երեխաներին վիտամին D մի՛ տվեք ու տեսեք հետևանքները… Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ: Ճիշտ է՝ կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում, բայց ու՞մ է հաճելի ծուռ ոտքեր ունենալը կամ կեսարյան հատումով երեխա բերելը…

----------


## Censor

Երեխեք, բայց մեկ-մեկ ետ օրգանիզմին պետ չի լսել..
Էն.. անորեկսիայի ժամանակ օրինակ..
Օրգանիզմիդ լսես - կնգնես հիվանդանոցներով.. իսկ վատ դեպքում էլ չասեմ..

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երեխեք, բայց մեկ-մեկ ետ օրգանիզմին պետ չի լսել..
> Էն.. անորեկսիայի ժամանակ օրինակ..
> Օրգանիզմիդ լսես - կնգնես հիվանդանոցներով.. իսկ վատ դեպքում էլ չասեմ..


Բա դրա համար էլ ասում ենք, որ օրգանիզմը ճիշտ ազդանշաններ է տալիս առողջ լինելու դեպքում։ Վերևի մի քանի գրառումներում դրա մասին նշվել է։  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Վիտամինների *չարաշահումը*Երկրորդ, դե երեխաներին վիտամին D մի՛ տվեք ու տեսեք հետևանքները…


Հիմա կփորձեմ  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Վիտամինների *չարաշահումը*… Բայց ոչ նորմալ օգտագործումը: Նախ, երեխաներին վիտամին D չեն սրսկում, բերանով են տալիս: Երկրորդ, դե երեխաներին վիտամին D մի՛ տվեք ու տեսեք հետևանքները… Ես անձամբ տեսել եմ: Ճիշտ է՝ կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում, բայց ու՞մ է հաճելի ծուռ ոտքեր ունենալը կամ կեսարյան հատումով երեխա բերելը…


Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիր է հիմա երեխաներին  պարտադիր կերպով տալիս են այդ վիտամինները, ինչպես, օրինակ, պատվաստումներն են անում, թե ինչ-որ կերպ որոշում են արդյո՞ք երեխաի օրգանիզմը դրա կարիքն ունի նոր են տալի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիր է հիմա երեխաներին պարտադիր կերպով տալիս են այդ վիտամինները, ինչպես, օրինակ, պատվաստումներն են անում, թե ինչ-որ կերպ որոշում են արդյո՞ք երեխաի օրգանիզմը դրա կարիքն ունի նոր են տալի:


Հիմա տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան: Որոշ բժիշկներ միանշանակ բոլորին տալիս են, որոշները չեն տալիս, սպասում են, որ ախտանիշներն ի հայտ գան, հետո, իսկ որոշներն էլ տալիս են, բայց դոզան նշանակելիս հաշվի են առնում երեխայի անհատական առանձնահատկությունները: Անձամբ ես վերջինի կողմնակիցն եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հիմա տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան: Որոշ բժիշկներ միանշանակ բոլորին տալիս են, որոշները չեն տալիս, սպասում են, որ ախտանիշներն ի հայտ գան, հետո, իսկ որոշներն էլ տալիս են, բայց դոզան նշանակելիս հաշվի են առնում երեխայի անհատական առանձնահատկությունները: Անձամբ ես վերջինի կողմնակիցն եմ:


Շնորհակալություն լուսավորելու համար  :Hi:

----------


## Root

Անձամբ ես առաջնորդվում եմ երբեմն Փոլ Բրեգի "Սով պահելու արվեստը" գրքով...

----------


## Artgeo

> Անձամբ ես առաջնորդվում եմ երբեմն Փոլ Բրեգի "Սով պահելու արվեստը" գրքով...


Ես նույնպես: Բայց Պոլը միշտ ասում էր, որ մարմինը հիմար է:  :Smile:  Չնայած, կարելի է ասել, որ սովի միջոցով մաքրված օրգանիզմը «խելացիանում» է:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=4049

----------


## Shah

Օրգանիզմի "պահանջին" լսել կարելի ա, բայց բժշկի հետ խորհրդակցելը պարտադիր ա, քանի որ "գաջ ուտելով" չի լինի...  :Jpit:  Ես լսել եմ որ երեխեքը լուցկու հատիկների էն վառվող մասերն են ուտում, մրջնաթթվի պակասից մրջուններ, կավ և այլն... բայց ամեն դեպքում բժշկի հետ խորհրդակցելը ճիշտ կլինի... 
Տարիքի հետ էդ բնազդը բթանում ա ու չգիտես խի կավի ու մրջնաթթվի փոխարեն ավելի հաճախ գարեջուր ու համապատասխան "զակուսկի" ա ուզում...

----------


## ministr

Օրգանիզմը հուշում է, բայց չի պարտադրում  :Jpit: )

----------


## eduard30

Կարճ ասած ուղեղ պետք չէ քանի, որ օրգանիզմը պահանջում է պետք է կատարել: :Crazy: 
ՈՒղղակի փայլուն միտք է :Lol2:

----------

